# Sweden Calling



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello everybody!

First of all hope you bare with me if i ask stupid Q some times, since english is not my mothertounge. Same goes for spelling..

TT owner since 03 drives an TT 225Q -00, car that mostly runs on trackdays here in Sweden and one special track int the middle of Germany! (Anyone been there?  my best sofar 9:10 BTG) 
I´m a very active member of Audi ClubSport in Sweden, it´s the racing section of Audi Club Schweden. We organize trackdays and other racing events to give our members a good and fun racing experience.

Upgrades done to date,

K&N Panel Filter
Forge Diverter Valve
Hohenester Sport Remap
Remus Catback, with midmuffler deleted
Haldex Perfomance Upgrade
B14 PSS9 Bilstein Height adjustable Coilovers
Adjustable Tie Bars, rear
EBC Turbo Groove discs
Carbotec XP 8 racing pads
Goodridge Braided brake lines
Hohenester Sport Carbon Supertouring Rear Spoiler
Rolling on ATS DTM 18" with Pirelli Corsa 225*40 (R- compound)

Plans for the future,
Bucket seats
6-points harness
Full saftey cage
Top mounted Uniballs, If anyone know where to find some ready made. Pls advise me! Been searching allover, no sucsess.
More pics of the beatuy, http://www.garaget.org/?car=11307
Glad to be here!

//Ulrich


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

UR_TT said:


> one special track int the middle of Germany! (Anyone been there?  my best sofar 9:10 BTG)


In the TT (just a remap and Miltek) I did 9'28 BTG but that was in the wet. I later aquaplaned and wrecked it. I haven't run a clock since :roll: :lol:

Welcome to the forum.

p.s. My Swedish is worse than your English despite me having lessons for three years!


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

Was it you in the red TT, saw a piece on aquaplanning on Youtube a while ago?
Looked Nasty! :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I didn't know it was on YouTube.  :lol:

It was my camcorder but my passengers tape so I guess he published it. I've put a comment on the video know saying what happened i.e. too fast for the changing conditions = aquaplane!

I've attached a moment frozen in time. My passenger's fully deflated airbag! Strangley his door didn't auto unlock.

Truelly an experience. We got away very lightly, both physically and financially.


----------



## UR_TT (Nov 8, 2008)

We can´t withhold the vid from the rest ;-)


----------

